# Top cover of a headset



## deviousalex (Aug 18, 2010)

Does anyone know if I can buy just a top cover of a headset? I am trying to lower my bars even further and the current top cover I have is 1" tall. I'd rather not have to buy a whole headset just for this one piece of alu!


----------



## Anthony3 (Aug 29, 2011)

Yes you can I've seen them on most websites.


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

The Purely Custom Online Store All kinds of headset parts to choose from in custom colors.


----------



## Pitts Pilot (Dec 5, 2011)

Type "Headset stem cap" on ebay - hundreds


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

If you're asking about what I think you are, which is a piece that sits on the top of the headset and functions both as a spacer and to protect the top bearing, start with your headset manufacturer. They're supposed to fit on in a certain way to protect the bearing.

Don't ask me if it works. But if it was my bike, I'd try to find a matched part.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

if you want to slam the stem down as low as possible, you don't even really need that top cap. as long you keep your bike really clean, and don't ride it in torrential rain, just take it off. you may need some thin shims to keep the stem from dragging on the headtube, but it works fine. i've done it on lots of tt and track bikes, and a couple of road bikes. just keep an eye on how clean that top bearing is. hell, they're only about $20.00 to replace.


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

Care to post a pic of your setup? You might not need to buy anything to get it lower. Or, you might be better off getting a longer stem to get lower. Sometimes, fit can make you feel like you need to get lower too.


----------



## deviousalex (Aug 18, 2010)

AndrwSwitch said:


> If you're asking about what I think you are, which is a piece that sits on the top of the headset and functions both as a spacer and to protect the top bearing, start with your headset manufacturer. They're supposed to fit on in a certain way to protect the bearing.
> 
> Don't ask me if it works. But if it was my bike, I'd try to find a matched part.


This is exactly what I'm talking about. That website shown above and an ebay search for "headset stem cap" showed the wrong parts. I looked in FSA's website and they don't seem to sell them individually, you'd have to buy the whole headset which I would rather not do.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

I bet they just don't sell them to the public. Try your dealer.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

deviousalex said:


> This is exactly what I'm talking about. That website shown above and an ebay search for "headset stem cap" showed the wrong parts. I looked in FSA's website and they don't seem to sell them individually, you'd have to buy the whole headset which I would rather not do.


Cane Creek used to sell various height top covers on their website.. You'd have to check bearing size and angles to see if they would be compatible with the FSA


----------



## Mackers (Dec 29, 2009)

conical headset spacer | eBay


----------



## deviousalex (Aug 18, 2010)

Mackers said:


> conical headset spacer | eBay


This should work because the top bearing is covered correct?


----------



## deviousalex (Aug 18, 2010)

So, one of the LBSes had an FSA one that I picked up. It also came with a rubber piece that sits in between the headset bearing and the top cover. I have no idea if I'm supposed to use it though, the part I took off didn't have anything, it was pure metal.


----------

